# Rear Slide Tracks Pull Out Of Roof When Slide In



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

When we took the 250TRS out this weekend I notice that, with the rear slide closed, that one of the slide rails in the roof drops down about a half inch. The slide rails don't seem that sturdy and move side-to-side so I wasn't sure this was a concern. With the slide out, both rails sit flush with the ceiling.

Should I be concerned about this or are the rails designed to move around a bit?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rails are just guides for moving the slide in and out. They should not really provide any support when the slide is stowed. If the bed has movement when the bed is stowed then the issue is with the rear wall. That said the rails should be securely screwed to the ceiling. If not then the installer missed a few of the rafters with the screws. You may need to reinstall the screws.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I had the same problem with my 21rs. What I did was get a piece of flat strap, cut it to the width of the track and used two screws to suck the rail back up to the ceiling, basically made a flat washer.


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

My 250RS is brand new and I noticed some of the attaching screws were not fully seated. A few turns and all is well. I think it is a good idea to go over everything with a fine tooth comb. I wonder if some of the problems with the slide supports are due to loose screws from the factory from the get go.


----------

